# my babies



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

So as of right now i have six babies. Jackson is my oldest and he is really starting to worry me cause he is slowing down and losing weight. Is there anything i can do to pep him up again? btw he is 2 years old


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi Stephanie, welcome to the forums 

When you say pep him up, do you mean add weight or just try to get him a bit more lively?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

If it's weight i've found that Avocados help beef them up. However be careful because the seed, skin, and leaves are toxic.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks much I want to pep him up both ways I know that 2 is a good age for a rat especially because i got him from a store that was selling him as a feeder. The other two i got from that store got a really bad virus and passed right after they turned one. he fought off the virus but i just don't think i can loose him just yet LoL i want another year out of him. I will give him some avocado i have also been giving him baby food and ensure he still isn't beefing up too much though.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

baby food doesn`t really add weight to a rat. i use it only when i`m not sure if the rat is drinking or eating enough due to illness. its a way to keep them hydrated and nouished to help them get over the hump when they don`t feel much like chewing. ensure is good for a vitimin boost and should help with the immune system and MAYBE a bit for energy. but if you want him to bulk up some my advice would be straches, potatoes, pasta, that kind of thing. uncooked will give him the best vitimin and weight boost. but make sure this isn`t all he`s getting. a good variety of veggies and fruits will also help his energy levels as it stimulates him with its variety and relative newness. on that note a few new toys and rearrangeing the cage will help energy levels as well as rumored longevity. the theory there is that their minds stay more active and so they stay healthier because their immune system is better. its the same concept used with humans. keep us updated and welcome to the forums!


----------



## STUgirl55 (Feb 6, 2007)

baby food is good for extra protein though too (that's why it's good for ratlettes and nursing moms, so it might give him some energy


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks so much I change his cage around all the time LoL every time i clean it i switch the levels around also he has a baby in there with him so i think that keeps him young also the other two rats help. i am just so used to him being all big and fat and now he is losing so much weight he doesn't seem sick i think it is because he is slowing down. Thanks for everything


----------



## Rodere (Feb 26, 2007)

One thing that might help, suprisingly, is using a different type of bedding. What kind is that? Pine and cedar are bad for ratties because of the phenols in the wood, which are partly what makes the scent. It can damage their respiratory tract. That might help perk him up some.

Getting him new toys, even the cheapest you can find, is a good idea. For instance, take a toilet paper roll, fold one end shut, then put treats in, and fold the other end. Sometimes they figure it out really quick, sometimes they take a long time.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

I use aspen bedding for them and i layer paper under it for them to tear up it drives them nuts LoL honestly i don't think there is much else i can do for him somedays he is like a baby all active and then there is days like today where it just breaks my heart to watch him try and eat i think he is just old he is going to the vet soon for a check up i will know more then  thanks for all of your help though I am really afraid what is going to happen to the other three that are in the cage with him when he goes iriquois is blind and he and jackson are attached at the hip


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

the death of a family member, cage mate or pet can be troublesome and hard to get over but most do. with lots of attention from you the rats should be fine. they will at first wonder where their friend has gone but in my experience it doesn't take them long to understand that they aren't coming back and they WILL grieve. depending on the bond they shared will vary the intensity but you'll be grieving too and well, "misery loves company". be with the remaining as much as you can and you will help heal each other. but i'm going to keep out hope that you won't have to go down that path quite yet. keep us posted


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

Yeah I went through the loss of one not too long ago and his cage mate never really got over it Mister Sniffles is now a complete loner and is happy just being by himself any time he is around another ratatat he gets all puffy and hisses so he just hangs out by himself and gets played with by me and my kids I worry about iriquois though because of him being blind and already defensive and semi aggressive.


----------

